# Cherche Ram pour ibook G4



## veronique (16 Juin 2012)

hello
 Ou puis je acheter 256 ou  512Mo  ram ( ou plus si c'est installable....) pour un ancien ibook G4?
 qqn aurait-il une vieille barette dans un coin?

merci d avance


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2012)

Il faudrait être plus précis sur le modèle d'iBook G4 ... un numéro de modèle par exemple, ou un identifiant de modèle.

Mais bon tous les iBooks G4 peuvent avoir une barrette de 1Go (en plus de la mémoire soudée, qui est de 256 Mo). Et selon le modèle c'est la PC2100 ou de la PC2700.


----------



## Suzumebachi (30 Juin 2012)

Tu peux chercher sur leboncoin près de chez toi ou alors sur eBay.


----------



## ninours (28 Août 2012)

ici
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/index.aspx


----------



## Fraaldr45 (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour Véronique,

J'ai deux barrette de PC2700 (compatible) de 256 mo chaqu'une.
Elles proviennent d'un portable compact de marque Samsung.

On ne sait jamais, si cela peut vous intéresse.
Mais comme dit plus haut, l'idéale est une barrette de 1GO.

Cordialement,

Fraaldr45


----------

